# Any problems with.....



## triple10s (Nov 4, 2008)

I recently purchased a box of Speer Gold Dot ammo for a pretty good price. Anyone know much about these? Also, what are the cheapest high quality target amms out there that would be suggested. Thanks:smt1099


----------



## handgunsarefun (Nov 4, 2008)

Federal and Independance ammo are relatively cheap and run through my PT145 great. no jams, no misfires. The best place in my neck of the woods to buy ammo is Walmart. It is close to my house and pretty cheap ($5 cheaper then my local sporting goods store).


----------

